# Panama City



## bowhunter121 (Mar 6, 2011)

Headed to PCB Friday for a weekend of fishing in the bays. Anybody got any advice on how to catch em


----------



## donald-f (Mar 8, 2011)

Get on the party boat called JUBILEE and enjoy a good day fishing.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 8, 2011)

I use a pearch colored, 4 inch, "walk the dog" topwater (its a rapala, but i don't know the exact model) in bays and inlets, and it can't be beat if you can find some trout. I have several of them, and most have the paint knocked off of them. I don't know if the trout are running this time of year though. I got into some ladyfish last time i was down there. Those things are a ball to catch on light tackle. I was using my meduim action browning rod and 10lb test. I caught them as fast as I could throw it out. If you can get into those and catch a bunch of them, they make good shark bait, or use live to catch red snappers in deeper water.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 9, 2011)

bowhunter121 said:


> Headed to PCB Friday for a weekend of fishing in the bays. Anybody got any advice on how to catch em



Hit the jetties with live bait!


----------



## PCB Justin (Mar 11, 2011)

call me for up to date reports.  I don't mind pointing forum members in the right direction with specific areas and techniques.  Justin Leake (850) 258-7780


----------



## Gitterdone (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with shakey gizzard.Get you some live shrimp,semi light tackle and head for the jetties.Sheephead should be spawning and the red drum are always there along with mango snapper.Bring plenty of tackle,light line and rocks not a good combo


----------



## Norm357 (Mar 14, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Hit the jetties with live bait!



This! There is great fishing at the Jettys in the evenings.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

PCB Justin said:


> call me for up to date reports.  I don't mind pointing forum members in the right direction with specific areas and techniques.  Justin Leake (850) 258-7780





Free advice from the best flats fishing guide in PCB!!!  You can't go wrong!!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 15, 2011)

*PCB fishing ???*

What exactly are the jetties ?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2011)

It's where our bay dumps into the gulf...Man made , lined with large granite boulders. You have two side, east side, Shell Island, accessiable only by boat, west side, St. Andrews State Park, You can walk up to and fish off the rocks.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Mar 15, 2011)

*PCB fishing ???*

So,,,I can go into St.Andrews and fish off the rocks ?I will be down there end of next month during Bike Week. Was wanting to do some fishing. What will be biting then ?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 15, 2011)

z71mathewsman said:


> So,,,I can go into St.Andrews and fish off the rocks ?I will be down there end of next month during Bike Week. Was wanting to do some fishing. What will be biting then ?



Not sure what will biting but make sure if you go to the park you buy a fishing license. The LEO for the park or state will check you.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 15, 2011)

z71mathewsman said:


> So,,,I can go into St.Andrews and fish off the rocks ?I will be down there end of next month during Bike Week. Was wanting to do some fishing. What will be biting then ?



Spanish, sheephead, pompano, redfish, blues are primary.

Casting a 'gotcha' plug should work well for Spanish. There is a sandy point north of the jetty you can cast from.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2011)

z71mathewsman said:


> So,,,I can go into St.Andrews and fish off the rocks ?I will be down there end of next month during Bike Week. Was wanting to do some fishing. What will be biting then ?




Things only get better from here.....The Spanish Mackeral have shown up and the bit is hot now and will only get hotter as the water temp move upward. Took my kids Monday and we caught 26 nice Spanish Mackeral ...Cooked themz up last night ...Theyz were mighty fine...


----------



## Norm357 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was hoping to get a camp site at St Andrews in April but they were booked up for the entire month! Maybe I will have better luck in October.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Mar 15, 2011)

no lie...the banjo minnow!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 15, 2011)

Dont forget the new piers!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 16, 2011)

can you fish from kayaks at St.Andrews?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 18, 2011)

nickel back said:


> can you fish from kayaks at St.Andrews?



You can but it would make me nervous as a cat in a rocking chair factory!


----------



## Corey (Mar 18, 2011)

nickel back said:


> can you fish from kayaks at St.Andrews?



They rent there there to if you dont feel like lugging 
yours around, cant remember how much.

Ocean Kayaks


----------



## nickel back (Mar 18, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> You can but it would make me nervous as a cat in a rocking chair factory!





Corey said:


> They rent there there to if you dont feel like lugging
> yours around, cant remember how much.
> 
> Ocean Kayaks



thanks


----------

